# Edisto Beach Surf Fishing



## spottailking (Jul 19, 2010)

Me and a few friends are taking some girls surf fishing on Edisto Beach the weekend of July 30th. I do a lot of surf fishing in the Beaufort area, but I've heard the surf fishing on Edisto was really good (never been). I've heard to fish near the mouth of the St. Helena sound on the beach for the best action. Anyone have any tips, spots, baits, or any useful information that could be of use? I plan on fishing live bait (shrimp, mullet, mudminnows, etc) right near the breakers for drum or pompano, or going for sharks if we get desperate. What would be biting around this time? on what baits? in what spots or zone in the surf? Any information would be helpful being that I've never fished here before. I don't want to look like an asshole and have a lonely night :beer:


----------

